# Optical Drive upgrade



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

Is it possible to upgrade my Toshiba RS-TX20's optical drive to a Double Layer burner.


----------



## robomeister (Feb 4, 2005)

The short answer is, NO.

The longer answer is, the burner in the Toshiba is probably capable of burning a Dual Layer disc. The problem is, the TiVo software doesn't know how to burn a Dual Layer disc.

Also, replacing the burner is a non-starter. I've been attempting to fix a broken Pioneer DVR-810H-S that has a bad burner. I thought I could simply replace the burner (a Pioneer DVR-A06-XA) with a similar Pioneer burner (a Pioneer DVR-106D). I can get it to play discs, but not burn discs. I think there is something special in the firmware of the burner that comes in the TiVos.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

Darn, So until TiVo updates the drives we are SOL?


----------

